# discorso indiretto nel periodo ipotetico



## leev8

Buon dì, 
vorrei avere la vostra opinione riguardo a questa frase:
"Ieri ha detto che se qualcuno avesse ancora lasciato il gruppo, lo avrebbe chiuso definitivamente".
Spiego il contesto:
c'è un gruppo in una chat, ieri alcune persone sono uscite dal gruppo, allora il capo (l'amministratore del gruppo) si è leggermente arrabbiato e ha affermato: "se qualcun altro lascia il gruppo, lo chiudo per sempre". Tra ieri e oggi nessuno è uscito dal gruppo. Nulla è cambiato. La frase dell'amministratore viene solamente riportata ad un'altra persona.

Le regole per il passaggio da discorso diretto a discorso indiretto prevedono che i tre casi ipotetici vengano tutti trasformati nel caso dell'impossibilità,
almeno, questo è ciò che ho letto online.
L'impressione che ho leggendo la frase è però che la validità di ciò che viene espresso dal periodo ipotetico sia circoscritta a un periodo finito nel passato (o a un periodo che dura fino ad ora). Non dà la sensazione di essere in vigore anche da adesso in poi. Se le vicende risalissero a diverso tempo fa ("due anni fa disse che... "), allora mi andrebbe benissimo.

Personalmente io avrei espresso il concetto semplicemente così: "Ieri ha detto che se qualcuno lascia ancora il gruppo, lo chiuderà definitivamente".

Potreste darmi qualche delucidazione al riguardo? Grazie


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao leev,
non sono sicuro di ciò che vai cercando, tuttavia la differenza principale è la seguente:
"Se qualcun altro lascia il gruppo, lo chiudo per sempre"
 diretta _standard_

"Le regole per il passaggio da discorso diretto a discorso indiretto prevedono che i tre casi ipotetici vengano tutti trasformati nel caso dell'impossibilità", giusto:
"Ieri ha detto che se qualcuno avesse ancora lasciato il gruppo, lo avrebbe chiuso definitivamente"
 indiretta formale

Quest'altra ha un'altra diretta:
"Ieri ha detto che se qualcuno lascerà ancora il gruppo, lo chiuderà definitivamente"
 indiretta informale


leev8 said:


> L'impressione che ho leggendo la frase è però che la validità di ciò che viene espresso dal periodo ipotetico sia circoscritta a un periodo finito nel passato (o a un periodo che dura fino ad ora). Non dà la sensazione di essere in vigore anche da adesso in poi. Se le vicende risalissero a diverso tempo fa ("due anni fa disse che... "), allora mi andrebbe benissimo.


Il punto è che il [momento] presente [dell'enunciato] rimane nel passato in tutta la frase, anche nella subordinata: ma tu come fai a sapere da quell'affermazione che "da adesso in poi" lo farà davvero?  Qualcuno dovrebbe “provare per credere”.


----------



## bearded

Ciao, dragon
Trovo la tua ''indiretta informale''  molto informale! Perché poi introducendola scrivi ''un'altra _diretta_''?
Trovo pienamente corretta, oltre alla diretta, solo l'  ''indiretta formale'', che è poi la frase di OP (ma forse io sono troppo 'formale').


----------



## dragonseven

bearded said:


> Trovo la tua ''indiretta informale''  molto informale! Perché poi introducendola scrivi ''un'altra _diretta_''?


Ciao Bearded,
perché non sarebbe scorretta, se lo fosse della diretta «Se qualcun altro lascerà il gruppo, lo chiuderò per sempre», bensí corretta, secondo me.


----------



## bearded

Mi era parso che tu dicessi ''un'altra diretta'' per designare l'indiretta informale, come uno direbbe ''lui è diversamente vivo'' per dire che è morto.  Scusa l'ironia: sono io che non avevo capito che ''quest'altra ha un'altra diretta'' significa che ''corrisponde ad un'altra diretta''. Talvolta il mio intuito è insufficiente.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded said:


> Talvolta il mio intuito è insufficiente.


No, talvolta son io che mi spiego male.  Intendevo: «appartiene a»...


----------



## leev8

Buonasera,
vi ringrazio, 
ma continua a sfuggirmi qualcosa.
Il fatto è che la frase è stata pronunciata nel passato, ma è un passato che potrebbe essere di 20 secondi prima. Il concetto espresso vale da ora in poi.
Esprimendo la frase utilizzando il caso dell'impossibilità credo che si generi una certa ambiguità.
"Ha detto che se qualcuno avesse ancora lasciato il gruppo, lo avrebbe chiuso definitivamente"
Se io leggo solo questa frase, penso automaticamente "qualcuno deve aver lasciato il gruppo (e ora vediamo che succede)" oppure " qualcuno ha lasciato il gruppo e non l'ha chiuso", oppure penso che la frase è stata pronciata già qualche giorno/settimana/mese fa.
Se riporto la frase qualche secondo/minuto dopo ad un'altra persona, credo che la versione informale sia più efficace (meno fraintendibile).
Forse nel mio primo messaggio ho fatto male a parlare di "ieri", il tempo che intercorre tra quando viene pronunciato il messaggio e quando viene riferito è da considerarsi nullo rispetto all'ammonimento espresso nel messaggio.


----------



## francisgranada

dragonseven said:


> ... ma tu come fai a sapere da quell'affermazione che "da adesso in poi" lo farà davvero?  Qualcuno dovrebbe “provare per credere” ...


Secondo me non è necessariamente questione di provare, ma la questione è che cosa uno intende dire. Per esempio:

"Ieri mi hanno detto che il presidente degli Stati Uniti è Donald Trump."

Con questa frase voglio dire che il presidente attuale (anche _oggi _e se non lo ammazzano, allora anche _domani _)  è Trump e che questa informazione l'ho ottenuta ieri. E' questa frase corretta o scorretta, oppure accettabile solo nel linguaggio informale?

Un altro esempio potrebbe essere: "Ieri ho imparato che la lettera _h_ non si pronuncia in italiano". E' supponibile che in italiano la pronuncia dell'acca non sia cambiata durante la notte da ieri ad oggi ...

(vedo che nel frattempo ha reagito anche leev8; mi pare che sostanzialmente stiamo ponendo la stessa domanda)


----------



## bearded

Sì, credo che abbiate ragione. L'avverbio ''ieri'' della frase originale è stato molto importante ai fini della risposta.  Se si intendesse il passato prossimo come riferentesi a pochissimo tempo fa, ammetto che anche l'indiretta informale di dragonseven mi apparirebbe corretta (ma preferirei ''ha appena detto'' invece di ''ieri'').  Bisogna anche tener conto del fatto che il passato remoto è ormai un po' in disuso, ed il passato prossimo designa ormai un passato generico, vicino o lontano, e quindi - in un'unica breve frase - suscettibile di essere interpretato nei due modi...
La frase di francisgranada con Trump mi sembra un po' diversa perché riguarda un fatto riferito come obbiettivo/reale, e non contiene ipotesi. Comunque è del tutto corretta.


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> Bisogna anche tener conto del fatto che il passato remoto è ormai un po' in disuso




Ritengo che  gli avverbi _ieri ed ancora_ aiutino a chiarire il contesto, per cui penso  che  la frase indiretta "formale" dell'OP possa anche riferirsi al presente e ad un futuro prossimo.

Ad una prima lettura, era esattamente quel "ha detto" a stonarmi, ma nella frase in questione l'uso del passato prossimo è più che giustificato dall'avverbio ieri. Probabilmente queste considerazioni sono dovute al fatto che io usi normalmente tanto il passato prossimo quanto il remoto. Per farla breve, senza l'avverbio di tempo ieri, la frase sarebbe stata molto più ambigua e indeterminata, forse però è qualcosa di personale, poiché la distinzione fra i due tempi per me è ancora fondamentale e viva,  anche nel parlato. Mi capita spesso di udire narrazioni al passato prossimo, senza avverbi di tempo o riferimenti temporali: inizialmente faccio una fatica estrema a collocare temporalmente i racconti in questione.


----------



## bearded

Anche per me, Olaszinho, la frase preferibile è la ''indiretta formale'', come ho scritto al #3. Ma per curiosità:  tu ammetteresti  ''ieri disse..''? Penserei che un simile passato remoto (o addirittura ''dianzi disse..'') fosse ormai confinato a poche zone della Toscana.


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> Anche per me, Olaszinho, la frase preferibile è la ''indiretta formale'', come ho scritto al #3. Ma per curiosità: tu ammetteresti ''ieri disse..''? Penserei che un simile passato remoto (o addirittura ''dianzi disse..'') fosse ormai confinato a poche zone della Toscana.



Ho precisato che l'avverbio ieri chiariva l'uso del passato prossimo.
Per quanto concerne l'uso del passato remoto con ieri è assai più diffuso di quanto tu possa pensare, non solo in Toscana, ma lo si può facilmente udire a Napoli e Bari, ad esempio. Mi capitò di sentirlo personalmente da quelle parti.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Olaszinhok said:


> Per quanto concerne l'uso del passato remoto con ieri è assai più diffuso di quanto tu possa pensare,


Su questo argomento si sono già versati fiumi di inchiostro digitale Influenze dialettali nella scelta passato remoto vs. prossimo. Già che ci sono, la frase "formale" proposta non credo si possa definire "dell'impossibilità" ma piuttosto di una "possibilità nel passato". Se dico "Dio disse ad Adamo ed Eva che se avessero mangiato la mela li avrebbe cacciati" non si tratta di una condizione impossibile, visto che è quello che è successo, a quanto pare.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Pietruzzo said:


> Su questo argomento si sono già versati fiumi di inchiostro digitale Influenze dialettali nella scelta passato remoto vs. prossimo. .



Davvero?
Ci scrissi una tesi di laurea!


----------



## dragonseven

leev8 said:


> Il fatto è che la frase è stata pronunciata nel passato, ma è un passato che potrebbe essere di 20 secondi prima. Il concetto espresso vale da ora in poi.


Allora è diverso. Perché tu hai scritto:


leev8 said:


> Spiego il contesto:
> c'è un gruppo in una chat, ieri alcune persone sono uscite dal gruppo, allora il capo (l'amministratore del gruppo) si è leggermente arrabbiato e ha affermato: "se qualcun altro lascia il gruppo, lo chiudo per sempre". Tra ieri e oggi nessuno è uscito dal gruppo. Nulla è cambiato. La frase dell'amministratore viene solamente riportata ad un'altra persona.


La frase che ho sottolineato lascia intendere che quella in modo diretto sia stata detta tra il momento in cui l'ultima persona è uscita dal gruppo e il momento in cui viene riferita da terzi. Quest'altra persona però ci dà il seguente messaggio:


leev8 said:


> "Ieri ha detto che se qualcuno avesse ancora lasciato il gruppo, lo avrebbe chiuso definitivamente".


Oltreché dubitare che l'abbia detto a mezzanotte e un secondo, o diciannove secondi, la frase che avrebbe dovuto dire comunque sarebbe stata: «Dice che se qualcun altro lascia il gruppo, lo chiude definitivamente.".
Con il presente e il futuro nella principale, i tempi e i modi verbali non cambiano, cambiano solo la persona.


> Esprimendo la frase utilizzando il caso dell'impossibilità credo che si generi una certa ambiguità.
> "Ha detto che se qualcuno avesse ancora lasciato il gruppo, lo avrebbe chiuso definitivamente"
> Se io leggo solo questa frase, penso automaticamente "qualcuno deve aver lasciato il gruppo (e ora vediamo che succede)" oppure " qualcuno ha lasciato il gruppo e non l'ha chiuso", oppure penso che la frase è stata pronciata già qualche giorno/settimana/mese fa.
> Se riporto la frase qualche secondo/minuto dopo ad un'altra persona, credo che la versione informale sia più efficace (meno fraintendibile).


Se l'ammonimento ha ancora valore, se viene intesa come legge, e anche se è passato molto tempo, cosicché questo si possa considerare come il presente, allora non c'è la modifica dei tempi verbali. Ad esempio, «La legge dice che se qualcuno ruba, lo mettono in prigione.», anche se l'ha detto ieri o secoli o millenni fa, non puoi dire «la legge {disse/ha detto} che se qualcuno ruba, lo mettono in prigione.», se vale ancora, nella principale ci vuole il presente, non il passato.
Al passato, non ce n'è, qualsiasi periodo ipotetico diretto diviene ipotetico dell'irrealtà nell'indiretto, perdendo quella sfumatura semantica in cui si differenziava da quello precedente.
@francisgranada: Purtroppo le tue frasi non sono del periodo ipotetico, per cui è normale che il discorso cambia.
@Pietruzzo: È e rimane dell'impossibilità, non della possibilità, perché nel momento che la frase diretta viene pronunciata, nessuno può sapere se in un momento successivo questa sarà confermata, se attuerà davvero le premesse all'avverarsi della condizione.
Anche nel tuo esempio, come facciamo a sapere, esclusivamente da quella frase, se ciò si è avverato o no? Solo perché è risaputo che è andata a finire cosí, la definisci della possibilità; in realtà ci vuole un'altra frase che ce lo confermi.


----------



## leev8

Grazie a tutti.
Personalmente continuo a preferire la forma (corretta/scorretta/ formale/informale che sia):
"Giorgio ha detto che se qualcun altro lascia il gruppo, lo chiude definitivamente"
(ci ho aggiunto un Giorgio per sottolineare che questa sorta di regola è stata espressa da una persona e non dalla "legge")
alle forme
"Giorgio ha detto che se qualcun altro avesse lasciato il gruppo, lo avrebbbe chiuso"
(equivalendo al periodo ipotetico dell'impossibilità nel passato perde quella sfumatura di cui parlava @dragonseven)
"Giorgio dice che se qualcun altro lascia il gruppo, lo chiude definitivamente"
(sembra che Giorgio lo sia dicendo proprio ora, non trasmette il senso di anteriorità...).

Probabilmente sono considerazioni TROPPO personali...


----------



## francisgranada

dragonseven said:


> ...  Purtroppo le tue frasi non sono del periodo ipotetico, per cui è normale che il discorso cambia.


Ho capito, ma io ho cercato di inventare esempi possibilmente semplici per eliminare la combinazione di vari aspetti grammaticali. Secondo me, anche la frase in questione è piuttosto una _constatazione _e non una _vera ipotesi_. La idea (trasformata al presente) è che "... (nel momento) quando qualcun altro lascia il gruppo, lo chiude" e non " ... se (ipoteticamente) qualcun altro lasciasse il gruppo, allora lo chiuderebbe".

Quindi per me il problema di cui stiamo discutendo è piuttosto la possibilità (o "legittimità") di violare la _consecutio temporum_ in una frase indiretta nella quale una certa dichiarazione, pronunciata nel passato, vale per il futuro (anche da oggi in poi)...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Olaszinhok said:


> la scelta dei tempi verbali era voluta per sollecitare una discussione.


La frase da discutere è stata fornita da chi ha fatto la domanda


> * Il forum SOLO ITALIANO*
> *Non inventate contesti inverosimili per poi discutere frasi, costruzioni grammaticali e termini che non sono di uso comune.  Attenetevi alla domanda e al contesto iniziali *


----------



## dragonseven

leev8 said:


> Grazie a tutti.
> Personalmente continuo a preferire la forma (corretta/scorretta/ formale/informale che sia):
> "Giorgio ha detto che se qualcun altro lascia il gruppo, lo chiude definitivamente"
> (ci ho aggiunto un Giorgio per sottolineare che questa sorta di regola è stata espressa da una persona e non dalla "legge")


Caro leev, poco importa come tu la preferisca, nella vita puoi esprimerti come vuoi, nessuno te lo vieta. 
La frase sopra non significa “da ora in poi”, questo è quanto interpreti tu; per me significa “adesso” e basta, perché parla del presente al presente ["ora"] e non del presente ["da ora"] e del futuro ["in poi"] ove ci vuole il futuro già nella diretta. Stiamo discutendo di frasi colloquiali, per cui non _standard_. Ci vuole appunto il contesto che hai dato e ti posso confermare che parlando accade di non rispettare l'uso normale dei tempi e modi verbali, ma per essere precisi, anche parlando, andrebbero rispettati, evitando cosí possibili ambiguità insite nel loro rozzo uso.
Giorgio è una persona qualsiasi, quindi un'altra riferirà le sue parole, in base al tempo, con una delle due forme che non preferisci.
Giorgio è l'amministratore, colui che fa le regole, quindi non uno qualsiasi, anche in questo caso la scelta del referente è tra le due forme che non preferisci.
Sempre che Giorgio lo dica a voce e non lo scriva, altrimenti è meglio quella tutta al presente.
_Verba volant, scripta manent_.


> alle forme
> "Giorgio ha detto che se qualcun altro avesse lasciato il gruppo, lo avrebbbe chiuso"
> (equivalendo al periodo ipotetico dell'impossibilità nel passato perde quella sfumatura di cui parlava @dragonseven)
> "Giorgio dice che se qualcun altro lascia il gruppo, lo chiude definitivamente"
> (sembra che Giorgio lo s*t*ia dicendo proprio ora, non trasmette il senso di anteriorità...).


Ma, perdonami, che senso ha mettere nella frase un rapporto di anteriorità tra principale e dipendente quando il messaggio trasmesso è simile ad un _diktat_? O ha ancora valore, perché scritto, perché detto dalla piú alta carica della piazza in rete... o non ha piú lo stesso valore iniziale, perché detto da uno qualsiasi e chi la riferisce non può essere sicuro al 100% che ciò detto abbia ancora lo stesso valore iniziale quando la riporta, perché non v'è alcuna prova che all'avverarsi dell'ipotesi avverrà la conseguenza specificata (magari perché non piú alterato emotivamente, magari perché ci ha ripensato, magari perché nel frattempo vi ha lasciato senza volere o potere piú far nulla al riguardo... ).
Sono tantissime le variabili in gioco quando si fanno affermazioni di questo tipo, per questo, anche avendo la possibilità che ciò possa avverarsi comunque prima o poi, riferendola al passato è da considerarsi impossibile perché ancora non è successo e chissà mai se succederà.
Al contrario, se è scritto [e firmato  ], se è una regola, una legge, una minaccia o quant'altro che lascia presumere il non poter tornare indietro di chi viene messo di fronte alle proprie parole, queste valgono per sempre e quindi sono sempre presenti come appena pronunciate.
Nell'italiano moderno puoi benissimo dire «ha detto» e leggervi «disse» o «dice», parlando non c'è problema poiché si può chiarire all'occorrenza, ma nello scritto non è cosí, oppure va specificato a prescindere.

Spero di essermi spiegato e di averti fornito qualche delucidazione al riguardo, come richiesto.


----------

